# Gearing Up - Chemical Guys



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello all,

Detailing is something I've been interested in for a while but it's an art I've never taken seriously until I had the pleasure of attending CG UK's detailing university day course in Glasgow. My reluctance to start detailing, and specifically machine polishing, was mainly because I didn't fancy starting out on my TTRS Plus. Having done the course though, I now have the confidence to give it a go!

Having been impressed with the Chemical Guys products we used on the course I put in an order and today it all arrived! I'm now eagerly awaiting some leave from work to spend a few days doing a stage 1 enhancement detail on the RS. I'll post the process and results in the coming months.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice kit mate ,prepare to become addicted & also a little ocd :roll:


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

and for some 'decent' weather


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Good bunch of products - enjoy!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn that is a nice collection to look after an even nicer car! Not that im jealous though :wink:


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

I used Chemical Guys stuff for pretty much everything. You'll love it.

You have a good range of products.

The leather conditioner is great, you really don't need much.

The citrus wash is great that can will last you ages.

For the DA I went for the Rupes with the CG polishes....I can't wait to use it.

Let me know how the 50/50 is, I use Pete's 53 and I love it, but would like to know about the other products.


----------

